# When did your water break?



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I know it can happen at anytime but I was just curious as to what the majority of mamas have experienced.

Feel free to include any stories/ details or info on subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I asked the OB to break mine at 9cm. With dd2 it broke at some point when I was laboring in the birth tub.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh oops 2 threads. You didn't put 2nd stage in a poll BTW.

First baby, water broke spontaneously as I entered active labor after a really long early labor.
Second baby, water broke spontaneously as I entered pushing then another layer of sac broke during pushing stage.


----------



## guestmama9973 (Apr 11, 2009)

my water broke with dd right before she came out...


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

Not enough options on the poll! My water broke during second stage with all three of my births (it broke as soon as pushing got serious, which was anywhere from an hour and a half before birth to 5 minutes before birth). With my waterbirths it broke in the tub, which was great - no mess!


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catherine12* 
Not enough options on the poll! My water broke during second stage with all three of my births (it broke as soon as pushing got serious, which was anywhere from an hour and a half before birth to 5 minutes before birth). With my waterbirths it broke in the tub, which was great - no mess!

ohh sorry. I didnt know there were other options lol. I should of put an "other" section. lets see if I can edit it.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

DS1 it broke at the very beginning of labour. DS2 it broke at the very beginning of active labour.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

For my first 2 my OB broke it during active labor, my 3rd it broke by itself while pushing.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Before labor, at about 2 am. Took me about two hours to accept it, haha, I was only 36 weeks.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

with ds and dd1, the OB broke my water late in active labor.
with dd2, it broke spontaneously less than an hour before she was born.

With the first two, the comment was made that the bag was very strong/hard to rupture.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

With DS, OB broke it, with DD, broke during active labor.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

dd1 and ds1 water broken by ob/ mw once I was in active labor
dd2 water broke about 3 hours into labor~ about 6 hours before her birth
I've dreamt this ds will be born in the caul (water/sac intact) we shall see


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd gone to my 38 week appt and she said, "See you next week."

Midnight I woke up thinking I'd wet the bed...No, that's a lie. I knew what had happened because I hadn't had a problem with incontinence to that point. I pushed DS out 7 hours later









So, my water breaking STARTED my labor...it was the same with my mom


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

With my first baby my water broke at some point after things got active.

With my second it broke 1 week before he was born! It was a small, high up, tear. Not a typical situation. I still had a huge gush when the bag broke at some point well into active labor.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

My water broke at 10pm the night of my due date. (FRIDAY)

I slept all night and went into the hopsital the next morning around 11am (per midwife's (CNM) instructions) but was still not in labor. (SATURDAY)

Given that pill thing on the cervix to get labor started...didn't work for hours and hours. Finally started having crazy irregular contrx that night (probably starting around 7pm) (SATURDAY NIGHT)

By 4am (SUNDAY MORNING) was put on pitocin (and I asked for an epidural at that point from both pain and mostly exhaustion). I slept til 6am (SUNDAY MORNING) and pushed for almost FOUR hours. DS was born 12:14pm (SUNDAY AFTERNOON).

I hope to god that next time my water DOES.NOT.BREAK until I am actually IN labor! Because I may have been able to avoid the pitocin/epi etc.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I'd gone to my 38 week appt and she said, "See you next week."

Midnight I woke up thinking I'd wet the bed...No, that's a lie. I knew what had happened because I hadn't had a problem with incontinence to that point. I pushed DS out 7 hours later









So, my water breaking STARTED my labor...it was the same with my mom

Hehe... I hadn't had any incontinence problems in pregnancy, either, and I STILL thought I wet the bed. I was so in denial. Perhaps because my mom's experiences with all three of us (doctor broke her water at about 9-10 cm each time), and I knew how rare it was for the water to break before labor, and I was convinced that because it was my first baby I was going to go to 42 weeks, I thought no way would it happen this way.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I hope to god that next time my water DOES.NOT.BREAK until I am actually IN labor! Because I may have been able to avoid the pitocin/epi etc.

I hear ya... I ended up with pitocin, too, although I barely avoided the epidural (because it didn't take three days for me, haha, damn that would kill me). But I bet I would have liked having the "cushion" since I had a posterior baby and all of my labor was in my hips and back-- she was just grinding against me and it felt like someone was breaking my hip bone in two the entire time, I didn't have a single pain in my actual belly.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I started gushing some fluid right as I hit active labor, but the baby was born in the caul a few hours later. The midwife said there are multiple layers of membranes, so some fluid escaped but the bag was still intact.
I think it was one of the reasons why my labor was so easy.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

With DS1, the OB broke my water when it was almost time to start pushing. With DS2, the water broke in the car on the way to the birth center- I was already feeling pushy so I must have been fully dilated.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

DS was born in caul


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Broke with my first push.


----------



## miami mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

My water broke as I started to push, so I was told by the midwife. I was in the tub and didn't notice. Only some of the fluid came out then, the rest came out in a huge gush right after the baby emerged (he came out all at once and fast). It got all over my midwife's pants and my DH's leg. My DS knows how to make a memorable entrance!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

With both my children water broke before labor. Or, really, what I suspect happened is that contractions had begun but I hadn't noticed yet. Both times were in the middle of the night.

Is it considered rare for water to break before labor begins?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

...........


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Is it considered rare for water to break before labor begins?

I've heard 10-13%. So, not way uncommon, but relatively so.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

With Henry, membranes broke when his body shot out. His head was out and they were still intact. It wasn't until my midwife opened my right leg did they break. He flew out. Created a big mess, too. Didn't make it to the birth tub.

There was no pushing on my part. My body heaved him out. It was intense and forceful. My labor was only 15 minutes. I went from 6 cm, 80% effaced (with swollen cervix) and -2 station to birth in 4-5 back to back contractions (coming about every 10-15 seconds). It was crazy.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllssa333* 
my water broke with dd right before she came out...

Mine too, so I didn't vote. I think the water broke, then it was just maybe two more pushes.

ETA: that's with the babe who was just born. For DD1, my mw broke the sac sometime during late active labor.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I had been in early labor for 2 days when my water broke. "Active" labor didn't start for another almost 36 hours, and baby wasn't born until almost 24 hours after that.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Both times my water broke prior to the start of labor. Both times it was preterm (36 weeks and 33 weeks.) With my second there were other complications but I had been having contractions about 8 minutes apart for 4 days with no dilation. After my water broke I was immediately in active labor and the baby was born 5 hours later.


----------



## GreenTeaGinger61 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabearsoblessed* 
I've dreamt this ds will be born in the caul (water/sac intact) we shall see









I had the same dream a couple of weeks ago.

With ds, my water broke about two hours before contractions begin, and four hours before birth. With dd1, water broke and after no contractions for 7 hours, they put me on the pit (I was not clued in at all). I had her 15.5 hours after my water initially broke. With dd2, my water started to trickle a bit a few hours after I had a bloody show. My OB broke it when I went in as it was "bulging" again I was clueless. I had her 20 minutes after they broke the bag. We'll see what happens this time around but it will not involve any artifical breaking of my waters


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Both times my water breaking indicated the end of dilation and the beginning of pushing. Or not pushing, as the case may be - with #2 my water broke and DD dropped to crowning and came out on the next contraction. Either way, water broke before baby squoogeout time.


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

I got up to go pee around 6:30 am and it broke as I stood up (missed the bed completely







), first contraction around 7am, son was born 7:58 am.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine doesn't break til I push.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

With ds2, my water broke 36 hrs before I went into labor - he was born 4.5 hours later so my water was broken for 40.5 hrs.

With dd, my water broke 18 hrs before labor started and she was born 5 hrs later so my water was broken for 23 hrs that time.


----------



## yara1 (Feb 11, 2010)

First labor: water broke (after the mucus plug came out) and than contractions started.
So it was like a very begining of a labor...

Second labor: water broke after many many hours of contractions...
not even broke, but was leaking out once in a while, every few hours, or so.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bea* 
I got up to go pee around 6:30 am and it broke as I stood up (missed the bed completely







), first contraction around 7am, son was born 7:58 am.

Holy crap, I want your labor.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I said my water broke before labour but that isn't quite true, while in active labour could apply too. My water breaking was the first sign of labour but I was in transition just minutes after it broke both times.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Labor started around 7 p.m. on my due date;
Water broke around 10 a.m. the following day after checking myself in to hospital for dehydration (vomiting for 12 hours);
Baby born the day after that at 3:01 a.m. by emergen-c-section.









ETA: c-section for baby not descending/wrapped up + accelerating heart rate. NOT related to water breaking.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

When DS1 was born I as sleeping and had a contraction strong enough to wake me up. I got up, peed, and was sort of doing some yoga type stretched on the floor because my back hurt. My water broke and my labor started. Anyway big puddle on my carpet.

When DS2 was born I rolled over when DH came to bed about an hour after I went to bed and my water broke all over my bed. The bed had two sets of sheets on it, but no waterproof layer because I had taken it off because it made the bed to noisy







. Labor started about 30 minutes latter.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

The on-call doctor broke mine for me after I'd been in unproductive (but genuine and painful) labor for something like 12 hours. (And had been having regular contractions every day for literally seven weeks. And so on.)

I wouldn't have done it if I hadn't been giving birth somewhere with very lenient policies re: AROM-- no antibiotics unless you get a fever, no time limits for delivery after rupture, etcetera-- but I'm really glad we DID do it because after that I dilated super duper fast. It was a WAY better decision than a chemical intervention for us!

The on-call doctor (same one who did the AROM) who caught the baby noted that I had exceptionally tough membranes. If we hadn't had AROM, who knows, maybe he'd have been in the caul.


----------



## thankfulmomma (Jun 6, 2008)

DS1: Water broke before labor started
DD2: Water broke when I started pushing
DS3: MW broke bag of waters when I was 10cm and pushing but bulging bag was in the way.

We'll see what happens with this one!


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

My first - it broke about two hours before labor started. Labor may have started earlier if I was with my second child but I got really nervous (adrenaline) when it did and we went to the hospital. No contrax. The nurses then let us alone and THEN the contrax started almost immediately. So if I had been going to stay home and relaxed then maybe contrax would have happened sooner.

With DD water broke about a few contrax before she was born. She was MUCH more painful to labor down but it took less time pushing for her to be born.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I voted My water broke before labor, because that is what happened with my first.

With my second, however, my water was broken by my doctor while I was IN labor. That was AWFUL! Nothing like what I expected.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I wasn't sure what to vote because I've given birth twice.

Dd1. Arom at 9.5cm because my labor stalled when the on-call OB entered the room.

Dd2 Water broke on its own 36 hours before labor began. Labor was an easy four hours.


----------



## MiaMama (Jul 21, 2007)

I gave birth to DD2 last Friday. She was born with the bag completely intact. I had not even had a trickle. There are some pretty wild pics with a blue orb bulging out of me.









With DD1, I was in the hospital. My water broke with pit contractions around 5-6 cm, a big gush. But, they also broke a bulging part of the bag later, at 8cm. So I guess it didn't fully break, or some fluid was trapped.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My water broke during active labor both times.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

didn't get a chance to read all the replies yet, but there should be 1 more option: "My water broke when I was pushing."









with #2, my water broke during my 20-min pushing stage, about 4-5 contractions before ds was born.

with #1, i requested that my mw break my bow, and she said it was the toughest bag she ever tried to break in about 1,000 births, so i wonder if dd would have been born in the caul, or if it would have broken about when #2's bow did.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i answered during labor. it was actually just before DS came out.

now, i'm not sure on the timelines per se, but i labored through the day, and then in the last two hours, was in ecstatic movement and sound. it was sometime during those last two hours, and likely about 30 minutes before he was born.

i just guess about 30 minutes before, as DH doens't remember, and i place that guess based on how i was born to my mother. they broke the membranes and i came out 30 minutes later, same with my sister. so, it's a guess.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

I was induced with my first, so my water broke when I was about 7 cm. With the next three, however, my water broke a couple of hours before contractions started.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Before labour with DS. It was the first sign of action. I was T+3 (though I think he was 2 days 'early'...either way, roughly right on time...of course, babies are always on time! lol)...

Anyroad - it was shortly after that, maybe half and hour or an hour that the contractions started. Mind - I was already 4cm when my waters broke (they checked just to make sure baby was happy - he was) and 4cm is when they consider you 'in labour'.

I am very interested to see how this one goes! hehe


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

I honestly don't remember when it happened. Isn't that terrible? DP and I were just talking about that... he doesn't remember either. I'm sure it must have been in active labor at some point.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Dd1 it broke at 8 centimeters, not yet active but right before.
Dd2 it broke at the after the first or second push.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

my water broke before labour, at 35+ weeks. i was in mega denial over that one, since i assumed that i was just going to be one of those people who then wouldn't go into labour within the deadline and have to be induced, plus i was freaked out about such an early baby.

looking back though, i think i had back labour all day and just didn't realize it... i had a nagging back ache that came and went. but i really can't remember if i started leaking first or had a back ache first.

oh, and even though i was leaking fluid all day, very very active labour started within a half hour of my waters gushing all over the floor that evening.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

When mine broke, it only "leaked" for a couple hours. I was sleeping and getting up every hour to pee (fun late pregnancy). And it was the second pee-trip where I kind of woke up and said "wait, what's REALLY going on here." I was walking back and just started GUSHING. I sat down on some towels. After about a half an hour, I called my mom to let her know she needed to drive up (she was my "doula"), and while I was on the phone with her there was like a "gush-cork". I think that's when the head went down and sealed it, because I hardly leaked from there on out.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

It broke sometime after I was complete, but no one actually noticed exactly when it broke as labor moved very quickly for me, but it was still intact when they checked and then when I was pushing later they noticed it was broken.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I didn't vote, but here was what happened for my two vaginal births:

DS2: Was induced due to blood incompatibility with a foley catheter. The foley + nip stim put me into early labor. I had them break my water when things lulled when I was about 3 cms (which was about 24 hours into the induction). He was born about 18 hours later.

DD2: I got into the tub with waters intact in active labor. It was dimly lit, and I was in laborland, so I am not sure when my waters released. Sometime during either the lightening fast pushing or birth though.


----------



## kJad29 (Mar 18, 2006)

My water broke like 5 minutes before labor started. It was totally textbook. My water broke at like 11:15 and I thought that the baby was just being crappy by punching in my vagina, then the fluid started coming down. We tested it and it was blue, I started having contractions a few minutes after that and I was rockin' and rollin' for 33 hours. I hope this next one is a lot faster.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

DD1 AROM by OB at 4cm. She came an hour later.

DD2, water broke on Thurs. No contrx by Fri afternoon. Pit started and she came 9 hrs later, but ironically I had the same pattern of dialating 4-10cm in a couple hrs or less.

Hoping this time it ruptures on it's own accord during labor.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

dd1- water broke on it's own about 12 hours before contractions began.

dd2- water broke on it's own after three hours of "maybe these are contractions?" but it was another 3-5 hours before the contractions were "significant".

ds- the midwife broke the bag of waters after I arrived at the hospital following an hour of "kind of contractions" (I was at 42 weeks and about to be transfered from midwife care so I was ok with trying AROM at that point).


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

first: just as labour started, second: as the head was crowning


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

For 2/3, it broke in active labor, when I was pushing.

For the other one, the dr. broke it when i was at about 7-8 cm. I didn't know enough back then to object.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

It broke at 6 am a couple of days before my EDD. By 9 pm my labour started. I still regret not just resting that day, instead I was running around buying last minute stuff and getting excited about giving birth.


----------



## Natalie's Mama (Dec 28, 2008)

With DD it was broken by my ob to speed up my labour. With DS it broke as I was pushing.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

With my first I was induced, and it broke just as the contractions started.

With my second it broke at home before labor started. Contractions started almost immediately after that.


----------



## aggieP (Mar 28, 2010)

I asked my midwives to break my water in my 50-somethings hour of labour. I was glad, things very much progressed from there. Baby was there in an hour after.


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

#1 - AROM, induction
#2 - SROM, prior to labor
#3 - AROM @ 8cm, birth center midwife - ended up transferring to hospital
#4 - SROM, prior to labor
#5 - AROM @ 4cm, induction


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

My water "broke" (I sprung a leak) before the onset of labor.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I asked my doctor to break mine around 8-9 cm. I thought it would speed things up, but alas, it just made things wetter  I still spent a very long 3 hours in transition.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

I got a big gush at 4:30 in the morning as I was rolling over in bed. Labor never did start on its own before I got paranoid and consented to the induction







24 hours later.

Baby was born approx 18 hours after that.

I was only 35+5 weeks along. I was so freaked out- I woke DH up in a panic asking him over and over, "Is it blood? Is it blood? Is it blood?"


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

I had PROM two days before my due date. Had been having tiny painless contractions five minutes apart all morning, then after rupture (around 9am) they became very irregular and didn't really progress. [ETA: I'd had noticeable "leaks" that lasted a week or more on two occasions during the third trimester, but didn't tell my CNMs (mentioned it to one, she dismissed it). Not sure if they are related but I had lots of painless ctx throughout the pregnancy as well.] at 9pm I went in to the hospital, where we discovered I was 2, almost 3cm & got serious about nipple stimulation. Things eventually started to move along, but I was still only at 4cm after 4am... eventually delivered just after 9am. Declined antibiotics and had no problems. Ok the pedi on call gave me problems but baby was just fine without them


----------



## mountainborn (Sep 27, 2006)

Other? Mine broke on its own while I was pushing - so almost born intact but not quite.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

My water broke during a vaginal exam. My MW didn't break it on purpose, but I'm sure her fingers gave it some impetus.

That was the last VE I had, I was fully dilated at that point and the baby was born 2 hours later.


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

My water broke before labor -

Friday, 11am - water broke (well really leaked), no "real" contractions
Friday, 1:30pm - MW appointment, slight contractions, very far apart
Friday, 7pm - Caster oil...YUCK!
Saturday, 7:30am - decide to charge up some hills at the park to get contractions going








Saturday, noon-ish - contractions getting stronger, still sporatic
Saturday, 5pm - more Caster oil, began pumping, contractions getting stronger and more regular
Sunday, 3:30am - LO was born









What a couple of days that was! I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Well for me, 5 days before labour started. but it was a hindwater leak that soon sealed over again. I don't know when it broke again during labour - have no recollection of it.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

My water broke just before transition for both births.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

I voted that my mw/ob broke it late in labor, because that was the closest option that fit. I actually broke it myself, right before his head was born. He would have been born in the caul had I not taken a fingernail to it - but I needed some of that pressure relieved!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

#1 AROM at 3cm to "speed things up" as part of an elective induction








#2 born in the caul
#3 SROM at 7cm
#4 AROM at 8cm after stalling there for five hours
#5 AROM at 7cm after stalling and after my baby FINALLY flipped from posterior to anterior--I wanted to keep her there.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

DD1: Midwife broke my bag when I was at 9 cm.
DD2: Water broke during pushing... _almost_ in the caul, but not quite.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Water was broken by ob/midwives all three times. Oldest dd was induced medicalized birth so her's was broken in mid labor. Other two were born in a hospital with a midwife. Both bags were intact until I was pushing, then broken. I had both girls very soon after that.


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

With my first two, an OB broke my water around 5cm. They both said they'd never seen such tough membranes. I hoped to let it break naturally with my third but greatfully accepted the mw's offer to break it during pushing...and it helped me push him righ out! We'll just see this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

#1- AROM fairly early in labor
#2- AROM mid-labor
#3- SROM about an hour before contractions started.
#4- SROM during transition


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

My water broke to start labor both times


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I honestly have no clue when it broke... either during transition or sometime during the two hours of pushing. I don't remember it ever breaking but I DO know she wasn't born with it still intact. I was way too focused on contractions and working her down and out and pushing to notice anything like that. I never looked into hypnobirth but from what little I know, I think I kind of did that.. although I've never heard of not noticing the water breaking but I didn't!


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

I voted in active labour, but actually it has always been during second stage. I can't push effectively while the bow is intact. I have just laboured down and waited for it to break 3x, but did ask my midwife to break it once. The baby is born with the next contraction.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I've had 4 labor's









1-3 The Doc/MW broke my water, all were induced.

4- Water broke spontaneously at 35weeks 5days


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Baby wasn't born with bag of water intact, but it broke the push before she emerged. I think that's why she was in such a decent mood when she was born--she had a nice cushy ride for most of the way!


----------



## Mrs.Music (Jun 15, 2010)

With DD it broke before labor really got started at all. With DS the OB broke it when I was stalling at 8cm and his heartrate kept dipping, and he was born a few minutes later.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

With DS1 my water broke 32 hours before he was born. I labored at home for most of the time and only went to the hospital once I thought I was pretty dilated.

With DS2 I asked my OB to break the water while I was in the pushing stage. The pressure of the sack was too much for me to be able to push DS2 out. DS2 was born a few minutes after the OB broke my water.


----------



## Eyelet (Feb 9, 2009)

#1: AROM mid labor hospital induction due to PIH.

#2: AROM by mw at home moments before DS was born due to bulging bag of water in the way.

Both times it was remarked that I had an extremely tough amniotic sac.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I have two babies. With the first, water broke in active labor, I suppose 30 minutes before she was born. The second baby was positioned a bit off and I think forceful pushing while lying down broke my water earlier, maybe 20 minutes before she was born.


----------

